#  Krankheiten >   Komisches Geräusch im Nacken >

## SaFo

Hallo, 
nun, seit 3 Tagen habe ich ein Geräusch im Nacken, das sich anfühlt/anhört wie als würde Sand oder ähnliches der HWS runter rieseln... das hält immer nur wenige Sekunden an und kommt unterschiedlich manchmal alle 2minuten, manchmal nur einmal in der Stunde. 
Das schlimme ist, dieses Gefühl/Geräusch ist selbst im Ruhezustand da. Seit 3 Tagen bringt es mich um meinen Schlaf. Begleitet wird das ganze von einem Angstzustand in welchen ich mich dann immer mehr rein steigere. 
Hinzu kommt ein ständiges Benommenheitsgefühl im Kopf und ab und zu leichte und teilweise starke Schwindelattacken. 
Ich habe mir gestern erstmal Blut abnehmen lassen und ein großes Blutbild angefordert und bin nun am überlegen ob ich ein Termin beim Neurologen oder Orthopäden machen soll? 
Ich bin 20 Jahre alt, 203cm groß und ja, stark übergewichtig. Bin als Kind sehr schnell gewachsen und habe somit schon seit meiner Kindheit eine krumme Wirbelsäule.  
Seit 3 Jahren habe ich nahezu garkeine körperliche Bewegung mehr. Teilweise Tage lang nur im Haus. Sitze also 95% des Tages. Aber das soll sich ändern und ich stelle mir grade einen Tagesplan zusammen, mit gesunder Ernährung und 2x 30-45min Bewegung am Tag, je nachdem wie ich es körperlich schaffe. 
Das nur mal ergänzend, könnte ja ggf. wichtig sein.
Wie gesagt, kann mir da vielleicht jemand etwas zu sagen? Kann ich dagegen etwas tun? Dieses rieselnde Geräusch macht mich irre, ganz besonders wenn ich schlafen will. Wenn ich mich bewege knirscht und knackt eh jeder Knochen, die Wirbelsäule sowieso. Aber das liegt denke ich mal auf der Hand, nach 3 Jahren 0 Bewegung. 
Habe so viele Symptome, die ich nun nicht alle aufzählen mag, dass meine Lebenserwartung und Freude nahezu am null-Punkt angelangt ist. 
Freue mich über jede Antwort. 
LG, Sascha

----------


## Christiane

Als erstes Glückwunsch zu deiner Entscheidung, Gewicht zu reduzieren und dich mehr zu bewegen! 
Du gehörst zu einem Orthöpäden, um eventuelle  Fehlstellungen der Halswirbel zu korrigieren. 
Wenn das nicht zum Erfolg führt, geh zu einem Internist. Durch die Halswirbel läuft nämlich eine Arterie ins Gehirn, sie sollte dann auf Durchblutungsstörungen überprüft werden. In deinem Alter halte ich das aber für eher unwahrscheinlich.

----------


## SaFo

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. 
Unser örtliche Orthopäde behandelt bekanntermaßen ungerne übergewichtige Leute, darum werde ich mir wohl ein Termin bei einem anderen Ortophäden holen dann.

----------


## Stine

Habe ich da richtig gelesen :Huh?:  Der Orthopäde behandelt ungern übergewichtige Patienten :Huh?:  Was ist das denn für einer  :Huh?:  Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen! Bin geschockt! :angry_10:

----------


## SaFo

Tja... Ich war das letzte mal da vor 10 Jahren ca. und da meinte er nur "Röntgen? Nix, dich krieg ich auf meinen Tisch nich drauf." 
Und da war ich 9 oder 10, weiss nichtmehr genau...

----------


## Christiane

Das ist ja putzig. Im Op und später bei der Radiologin ist mir gesagt worden, daß die Liegen ca 130 Kilos abkönnen... soviel wirst du als 10jähriger wohl nicht gewogen haben, oder?
Die Dinger sind zwar recht schmal und die Kanten kneifen dann bei entsprechend breiten Menschen, aber die 2 Minuten hält man das aus. Meine Meinung.

----------


## Teetante

Bei uns konnte man probeliegen, denn die Auskunft am Tel, daß der Tisch bis zu 130 kg trägt, reichte nicht immer aus. Im MRT z.B. ist es ja auch recht schmal, also mußten die Pat. vorher kommen und halt mal testen, ob es funktioniert.  
Auf dem Röntgentisch war das aber nie ein Problem, und ich kann mich eigentlich auch nicht erinnern, daß es bei korpulenten Patienten irgendwann mal Probleme mit MRT oder CT gegeben hätte, jedenfalls nicht wegen der Figur.  
Manche Sprüche sind echt zum Piepen! 
LG, Andrea

----------


## SaFo

Habe natührlich keine 130 kilo gewogen, nichtmal annähernd.

----------


## aliensar

> Hallo, 
> nun, seit 3 Tagen habe ich ein Geräusch im Nacken, das sich anfühlt/anhört wie als würde Sand oder ähnliches der HWS runter rieseln... das hält immer nur wenige Sekunden an und kommt unterschiedlich manchmal alle 2minuten, manchmal nur einmal in der Stunde. 
> Das schlimme ist, dieses Gefühl/Geräusch ist selbst im Ruhezustand da. Seit 3 Tagen bringt es mich um meinen Schlaf. Begleitet wird das ganze von einem Angstzustand in welchen ich mich dann immer mehr rein steigere. 
> Hinzu kommt ein ständiges Benommenheitsgefühl im Kopf und ab und zu leichte und teilweise starke Schwindelattacken. 
> Ich habe mir gestern erstmal Blut abnehmen lassen und ein großes Blutbild angefordert und bin nun am überlegen ob ich ein Termin beim Neurologen oder Orthopäden machen soll? 
> Ich bin 20 Jahre alt, 203cm groß und ja, stark übergewichtig. Bin als Kind sehr schnell gewachsen und habe somit schon seit meiner Kindheit eine krumme Wirbelsäule.  
> Seit 3 Jahren habe ich nahezu garkeine körperliche Bewegung mehr. Teilweise Tage lang nur im Haus. Sitze also 95% des Tages. Aber das soll sich ändern und ich stelle mir grade einen Tagesplan zusammen, mit gesunder Ernährung und 2x 30-45min Bewegung am Tag, je nachdem wie ich es körperlich schaffe. 
> Das nur mal ergänzend, könnte ja ggf. wichtig sein.
> Wie gesagt, kann mir da vielleicht jemand etwas zu sagen? Kann ich dagegen etwas tun? Dieses rieselnde Geräusch macht mich irre, ganz besonders wenn ich schlafen will. Wenn ich mich bewege knirscht und knackt eh jeder Knochen, die Wirbelsäule sowieso. Aber das liegt denke ich mal auf der Hand, nach 3 Jahren 0 Bewegung. 
> ...

   
hallo! 
ich habe auch diese gleichen symtome ,komisches zischen in der hws.macht mir langsam angst .hast du da schon was rausgefunden war bei zich ärtzten aber was genaues haben die noch nicht rausgefunden. 
kann seit 3 monaten nicht arbeiten deswegen.
würde mich auf antwort freuen....

----------


## aliensar

hallo! 
ich habe auch diese gleichen symtome ,komisches zischen in der hws.macht mir langsam angst .hast du da schon was rausgefunden war bei zich ärtzten aber was genaues haben die noch nicht rausgefunden. 
kann seit 3 monaten nicht arbeiten deswegen.
würde mich auf antwort freuen....

----------


## sosjord

hallo , hat jemand von euch schon herausgefunden was dieses geräusch ist .
habe auch schon daran gedacht das es vom magen kommt , habe das seit gut 2 jahren , immer nachdem mein nacken verspannt ist .  
vielleicht sollten wir versuchen befunde zu vergleichen indem wir alles ausschliessen ...
mich macht das fertig und ich bin mir sicher das das ein kardinalsymptom für was ganz bestimmtes ist .
orthopäden meinen dazu nur : naja knacken ist normal ... das es die vertebralis in die basilaris mündung ist ist doch eher auch unwahrscheinlich oder? weil das würde man ja nicht hören ... 
bitte um hilfe und antwort und lasst das thema hier nicht untergehen , vielleicht finden wir ja was raus  :Sad:  
liebe grüsse
sosjord

----------

